# Chichlid names please



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

found these chichlids in the lfs, just wanted to make sure what are these before I buy them. can I keep 2 of the orange fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the LFS cannot tell you, buy elsewhere. I see Lake Malawi and Lake Victoria. Peacocks and Mbuna.

These are all mouth brooders. In general it is a bad idea to keep 2 individuals from a species. Two males will kill each other. A male will kill the female. Two females have a chance of working but they would likely be skittish.

What are the dimensions of your tank? What are fish are you keeping in the tank already?


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. My tank size is 48" 18" 18", 65G. 4 yellow labs, 2 clownnloach, 1 kenyi, all are about 2.5 inch. I wanted to have a tank with little chasing not war.In India it is difficult to get acei and rusty, here we mostly get peacocks. I am thinking about zebra, and few more peacocks, wanted to know if the fishes in the pic suit my idea.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want peacocks, don't buy the fish in your pictures except if you want one of the peacocks in the 2nd picture. Rehome the kenyi.

Clown Loaches like to be in groups of six and grow to 13".

Is this a bowfront? 48x18x18 I would think was 75G?

I would double the number of yellow labs and go with male peacocks for the rest. With peacock males in the tank, you want none that look alike. What about haps...can you get haps?


----------

